# Bleach vs God of High School



## ~Avant~ (Oct 5, 2016)

No Jade Emperor or Monkey King for God of High School.

How does this play out?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 5, 2016)

Can any of them compete with Juha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Oct 5, 2016)

Fun fact, recent chapters introduced multiple pantheons of characters with a similar level of power to the two you restricted, and someone else got the JE's power.

Bleach gets eaten alive.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee Soo Jin solos


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 5, 2016)

Can she seal Juha's Almight?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 5, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> Can any of them compete with Juha.


Many of them can solo the verse. They have planet busters with FTL shit.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 5, 2016)

~Avant~ said:


> Can she seal Juha's Almight?


She could.


slayedigneel said:


> Can any of them compete with Juha.


The pantheons
Lee Soo jin
Current dae wi
Probably some others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 5, 2016)

~Avant~ said:


> Can she seal Juha's Almight?



Who cares


She kicks him in the face


she kicks everyone in the face



everyone gets a pair of kicks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 5, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Many of them can solo the verse. They have planet busters with FTL shit.


 need to start reading it again, I knew some were planet level but ftl.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 5, 2016)

They were already relativistic to Lightspeed when Jin mori summoned Nyanbo the first time.

then they started tossing planets after going to the other world, Which basically made them FTL, it's just a calc isn't applicable.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 5, 2016)

I demand a GOH profile page

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Oct 5, 2016)

There's no way bleach stands a chance lol. God of highschool has to many god tiers who can solo. Zeus odin arch angel micheal etc. Daweai(i know I spelled his name wrong) just got the powers of the king. Zeus will literally eat the bleach cast


----------



## Boomy (Oct 5, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I demand a GOH profile page


I had some of them at the old wiki. But that was just after battle with Taek Jae-Kal, so they're very outdated. 
If no one is going to do them, then I will get to it eventually.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 5, 2016)

Kurou said:


> Who cares
> 
> 
> She kicks him in the face
> ...


She should be consta unsealed tbh she's ugly when she isn't 


slayedigneel said:


> need to start reading it again, I knew some were planet level but ftl.


Karate guy literally became a god last chap rofl.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 5, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> They were already relativistic to Lightspeed when Jin mori summoned Nyanbo the first time.
> 
> then they started tossing planets after going to the other world, Which basically made them FTL, it's just a calc isn't applicable.


The first Yeoui use was MFTL if i remember. It went from the back side of the moon and down to earth in less than a second


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 5, 2016)

Nothing was going anywhere when I stopped reading, though i'm hoping gin mori is back from where ever.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 5, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> She should be consta unsealed tbh she's ugly when she isn't
> 
> Karate guy literally became a god last chap rofl.




I usually like short hair but yeah


Not a fan of her  sonic the hedgehog do. It was pretty ugly


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 5, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> Nothing was going anywhere when I stopped reading, though i'm hoping gin mori is back from where ever.


hes not


----------



## Imagine (Oct 5, 2016)

GoH got stronger but also got worse.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 5, 2016)

Imagine said:


> GoH got stronger but also got worse.


have you seen the latest chapter cause worse is word i wouldnt use to describe it at all


----------



## Imagine (Oct 5, 2016)

No why would I do that


----------



## hobomosexual (Oct 5, 2016)

toriko is better match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 5, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> hes not


Fuck that then, ill wait another 2 years.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 5, 2016)

Imagine said:


> No why would I do that



*Spoiler*: __ 











spoilers

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 5, 2016)

>not posting him palming Zeus out like a bitch too


----------



## Kurou (Oct 5, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Holy shiiiiit


----------



## Imagine (Oct 5, 2016)

Cool things weren't the problem. The problem was the messy plot and all the damn organizations that popped up. After Mori fought that purple haired girl I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 5, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> >not posting him palming Zeus out like a bitch too


I was too lazy to puush it all.


Kurou said:


> Holy shiiiiit


Oh were you not caught up?


----------



## Kurou (Oct 5, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Cool things weren't the problem. The problem was the messy plot and all the damn organizations that popped up. After Mori fought that purple haired girl I just couldn't take it anymore.



The plot has always been muddy, but the draw of the series was never the story in the first place, you had a cast of characters who are pretty fun for the most part and the fights



Seraphiel said:


> I was too lazy to puush it all.
> 
> Oh were you not caught up?




Nah I wasn't. But it's nice to see they didn't just push Han to the side. He isn't worthless like that sword chick


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 5, 2016)

Kurou said:


> The plot has always been muddy, but the draw of the series was never the story in the first place, you had a cast of characters who are pretty fun for the most part and the fights
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



He died for her like a total badass, he is literally being revived there by The King rofl. Also she had a really cool fight too lost her arm doe. starts here, ends with her finding him dying


----------



## Kurou (Oct 5, 2016)

im like 60 chaps behind


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 5, 2016)

How do the Six and the Bishops compare to the Captain's and Espada, or would the Judges and Priests be a better match for them?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 5, 2016)

Kurou said:


> The plot has always been muddy, but the draw of the series was never the story in the first place, you had a cast of characters who are pretty fun for the most part and the fights


But it was never that incoherent. The author WAS capable of telling a story until he wanted a more expansive one.


----------



## Divell (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't wanna be that guy, but can any of them kill Gerard, bypass Barragan's Respira, Zommari's Amor, PePe's Love, survive Bambietta's Explode, defeat Askin and be resistant to some of those haxes that can take most people without prep?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 5, 2016)

Divell said:


> I don't wanna be that guy, but can any of them kill Gerard, bypass Barragan's Respira, Zommari's Amor, PePe's Love, survive Bambietta's Explode, defeat Askin and be resistant to some of those haxes that can take most people without prep?


Most of of the top tiers are large planet+/ftl they speed blitz the verse before any of them can process a thought.


----------



## Divell (Oct 5, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Most of of the top tiers are large planet+/ftl they speed blitz the verse before any of them can process a thought.


Do they do that while in character? How many times have they gone close combat instead of blowing up the planet?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 5, 2016)

Divell said:


> Do they do that while in character? How many times have they gone close combat instead of blowing up the planet?


Op never stated they were in character so pretty much bloodlusted until stated otherwise they also get scaled to planet level feats from one of the prince, jin mori,old jade emperor etc. So pretty Goh verse stomps bleach In the ground as intended.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 5, 2016)

Divell said:


> Do they do that while in character? How many times have they gone close combat instead of blowing up the planet?


Doesn't matter their durability and striking strength is on that level.

 considering one of them literally got crushed by colliding planets and he didn't give a shit and continue the fight later on.


----------



## Ice (Oct 5, 2016)

You know what? I'll bite.


Divell said:


> I don't wanna be that guy, but can any of them kill Gerard, bypass Barragan's Respira, Zommari's Amor, PePe's Love, survive Bambietta's Explode, defeat Askin and be resistant to some of those haxes that can take most people without prep?


>Gerard
Gets hit with enough force to atomise him. Hasn't shown the ability to recover from planet level attacks
>Barragan
Gets hit with enough force to atomise him. Respira hasn't shown the ability to sufficiently negate planet level attacks
>Zommari
Gets blitz before he can utilise his ability.
Pepe
>Pepe
Read above
>Bambie
Gets shattered since her attacks do fuck all damage to GOHS top tier characters
>Askin
Can't use his ability if he dies before he can lower the lethality

Hax doesn't matter when your opponents can punch in your general direction fast enough to send you six feet under.


----------



## Son Wukong (Oct 5, 2016)

Lmao what kind of spite is this? GOH neg difficulty.


----------



## Son Wukong (Oct 5, 2016)

INB4
NLF hax abuse.
Lack of understanding for Speed blitz.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 5, 2016)

lol Pandora would seal most of those abilities any damn way


----------



## Son Wukong (Oct 5, 2016)

Barragan? Boi, he struggled aging Soi-Fon's city level missile. Not to mention that respira isn't passive, it has to be activated by the user. So unless FTL+ reaction speed feats for any Bleach chara let alone Barragan exists, they simply get blitzed and atomized.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 5, 2016)

Ice said:


> You know what? I'll bite.
> 
> >Gerard
> Gets hit with enough force to atomise him. Hasn't shown the ability to recover from planet level attacks
> ...


This sums it up.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 6, 2016)

Imagine said:


> But it was never that incoherent. The author WAS capable of telling a story until he wanted a more expansive one.


You had character in the first chapter crushing entire insland with spiritual hand.

That was message from author saying "yes, this series will escalate A LOT".

And GoHS is more about characters and action than plot.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 6, 2016)

Pandora in her weakend state stopped planet explosion. Literally, planet was about to blow up, she used her power "authority" to stop this, so she and Jin could have enough time to fight. She just cancel all Bleach's power, since her "authority" distance is at very least planet level.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 6, 2016)

Can Bleach even take down a single Bishop? Let alone the top tiers.


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 6, 2016)

This thread made me read The God of High School all day


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 6, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Can Bleach even take down a single Bishop? Let alone the top tiers.


How strong is a bishop?


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 6, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> How strong is a bishop?


After Obama used his matter manipulation to create 567 nukes:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Another character fused them all together, put barrier around the city (to concentrate damage), powered up super nuke with magic and summon meteors from Jupiter to add the damage (and also teleported all population outside of the city). Bishop was at the very center of explosions, fighting against guy who did this:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Bishop and another guy survived this explosion and bishop was even about to finish main heroes off if not for someone stronger to appear and later plot kick in:

So i guess this is at least town level in durability.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 6, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> How strong is a bishop?



Well besides each of them being stronger than the Six, who all survived a blast that destroyed 30% of South Korea, there's Lee Soo Jin, who stopped a planet level explosion with her Pandora. As well as the Greed users like Jae-Kal Taek, Byron and R, which is power absorption whenever it devours or make contact with an enemy. Taek was going to use that to sink korea. Xiao Chen who is stronger than Lee Soo Jin, and Romario who was stated to be the strongest of all the bishops.

And Keep in mind that the Six was shown to be able to survive blows from gods like Zeus so gg...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 6, 2016)

Wait when was it mentioned that the meteors summoned were from Jupiter? Figured he just summoned them from the asteroid belt

EDIT: Perhaps I should make speed equal. I think with that perhaps Bankai Zaraki might have a shot at taking out one of the Six or a Bishop


----------



## Id (Oct 6, 2016)

GOH has some potent\hax items. Holy Chalice that negates godly powers, and Jin Mori Gourd which can absorb/seal matter, energy, memories.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 7, 2016)

So caught up


yeah you'd have to restrict like 75% of the GoH cast to make this remotely fair


----------



## Ice (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh hell, the latest chapter. :heston


*Spoiler*: __ 



Daewi stronger than Jade Emperor in his prime.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 7, 2016)

Woah, they didn't say all that


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 7, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


That only because all these gods sucks even compared to old Jade Emperor.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 7, 2016)

That chapter must have just got released cuz it wasnt their when I caught up lol


Also, considering he never showed his full abilities, who the hell can make that claim


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 7, 2016)

First they said Dae-Wi only could control half of Jade Emperor natural disaster.
Then later they said Dae-Wi stronger than Jade Emperor in his prime.

This bunch of gods is really suck


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 7, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> First they said Dae-Wi only could control half of Jade Emperor natural disaster.
> Then later they said Dae-Wi stronger than Jade Emperor in his prime.
> 
> This bunch of gods is really suck


Did they even saw the jade emperor for all out.


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 7, 2016)

They should know well how strong jade emperor is if we think they participate in the last great war when jade emperor beat wu-kong. Unless Jade Emperor actually far stronger than wu-kong and didn't fight all out.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2016)

Kurou said:


> That chapter must have just got released cuz it wasnt their when I caught up lol
> 
> 
> Also, considering he never showed his full abilities, who the hell can make that claim


Greater than the Jade Emperor with only half his power, fucking Dae rofl.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 7, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Greater than the Jade Emperor with only half his power, fucking Dae rofl.


Well, King only lost his physical stats to clone. Dae-Wi got all King's divine powers and wisdom. All they need to work is endurance. King is not bloodthirsty person, so he never went full on on other gods it seems. I mean, look how much powers does Jade Emperator have. All other gods so far shown control over a single element only and even Zeus lighting sword Jade Emperor copied and gifted to first crown prince.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 7, 2016)

>Stronger than Prime King

You mean the same Prime King that beat Mori Jin? Lol i highly doubt that


----------



## Kurou (Oct 7, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> They should know well how strong jade emperor is if we think they participate in the last great war when jade emperor beat wu-kong. Unless Jade Emperor actually far stronger than wu-kong and didn't fight all out.




Mori said exactly that

He said despite everything King did in the war he never got the feeling that he showed his full power


----------



## Kurou (Oct 7, 2016)

Mind you King fought Mori and his army of a billion monsters


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 7, 2016)

In regards to that statement by Michael, I think he was more alluding to Daewi having the potential to become even greater than the Jade Emperor in his prime, not that he currently is.

It was stated earlier in the chapter that Daewi still hadn't become accustomed to the new power


----------



## Ice (Oct 7, 2016)

Speaking of Mori. Can we bring him back now. I get that he was needed out of the story but seriously, he's looking more and more like a side character.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 7, 2016)

He won't be back for a while, probably until the two other could control their power properly. Considering how large the gap is with awaken Mori and them.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 7, 2016)

Eh, Hui was just like him, other than his confidence problem which is probably why I like him more. So I aint miss much with him hanging on the sidelines


----------



## Kurou (Oct 7, 2016)

Also Han should have been the mc day 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 8, 2016)

Ice said:


> You know what? I'll bite.
> 
> >Gerard
> Gets hit with enough force to atomise him. Hasn't shown the ability to recover from planet level attacks
> ...


Any damage that kills Gerard will be useless, is not a matter of what lv.
Can't touch Barragan? Can't kill Barragan.
Bambie ignores durability.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 8, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> First they said Dae-Wi only could control half of Jade Emperor natural disaster.
> Then later they said Dae-Wi stronger than Jade Emperor in his prime.
> 
> This bunch of gods is really suck


Thing is that Han can control natural forces, even though he shouldn't (he received only his "wisdom") according to Zeus. And the fact he can do that while being human is impressive too. So I think Michael was speaking in terms of potential.

King is probably far stronger than we have seen, as he told he "didn't even get to use his power". 

btw. from spoilers I got that final boss will be most likely

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kali, Hindu goddess


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 8, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Thing is that Han can control natural forces, even though he *shouldn't *(he received only his "wisdom") according to Zeus.


Why? Clone drained Jade Emperor's body and got his stats, Han obtained Jade Emperor's special powers.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> Any damage that kills Gerard will be useless, is not a matter of what lv.



TGoHS has several sealing techniques and power/body absorption

But that isn't needed because they throw a punch in his general direction and he dies



> Can't touch Barragan? Can't kill Barragan.



First chapter had one of the major characters destroying an island that was hundreds, if not thousands of kilometers away from him while he was inside his office by simply slamming his hand against a desk. And there are much greater feats of range from the top tiers

But  that isn't needed because they throw a punch in his general direction and he dies



> Bambie ignores durability.



TGoHS has regenerators, people that can revive the dead, restore limbs and tank planet level attacks unharmed.

But that isn't needed because they throw a punch in her general direction and she dies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Boomy (Oct 8, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> Why? Clone drained Jade Emperor's body and got his stats, Han obtained Jade Emperor's special powers.


Who knows? Maybe you need both, body and wisdom, to use natural forces. From words of Zeus ("Imagine how awesome it would be if I were to obtain that power...") we can determine King's power reacts in different way/magnitude depending on in which body it resides.


----------



## Divell (Oct 8, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> TGoHS has several sealing techniques and power/body absorption
> 
> But that isn't needed because they throw a punch in his general direction and he dies
> 
> ...


You are missing the point, they can't kill Gerard, all they do is make him stronger.

Respira transform those attacks into nothing.

Those same healers just die after being transformed into a bomb. 


No matter how strong they are, if they can't bypass hax on this lvs, they can't kill them. Sealing can work, but killing them or ignoring hax is not something they can do.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 8, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Thing is that Han can control natural forces, even though he shouldn't (he received only his "wisdom") according to Zeus. And the fact he can do that while being human is impressive too. So I think Michael was speaking in terms of potential.
> 
> King is probably far stronger than we have seen, as he told he "didn't even get to use his power".
> 
> ...



Pretty sure Satan is the end game. Either him or Buddha


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> You are missing the point, they can't kill Gerard, all they do is make him stronger.



Clearly you didn't read my post.



> Respira transform those attacks into nothing.



Clearly you didn't read my post.



> Those same healers just die after being transformed into a bomb.



Clearly you didn't read my post.




> No matter how strong they are, if they can't bypass hax on this lvs, they can't kill them. Sealing can work, but killing them or ignoring hax is not something they can do.



You're trying to argue that Bleach can contend with a verse that is stronger than Namek Saga Dragon Ball based soley on hax that is either countered or simply too slow to be of any use here.

Stop.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 8, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Pretty sure Satan is the end game. Either him or Buddha


No according to Korean spoilers.
Buddha was already defeated by Sun Wukong.
Satan will be definitely strong enemy, but I doubt final boss. 

Also, since when Barragan's ability is some kind of absolute defense? It's just aging/rotting shit. Zeus could move while reduced to fucking skeleton.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 8, 2016)

Boomy said:


> No according to Korean spoilers.
> Buddha was already defeated by Sun Wukong.
> Satan will be definitely strong enemy, but I doubt final boss.
> 
> Also, since when Barragan's ability is some kind of absolute defense? It's just aging/rotting shit. Zeus could move while reduced to fucking skeleton.


Wait what spoilers?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 8, 2016)

Boomy said:


> No according to Korean spoilers.
> Buddha was already defeated by Sun Wukong.
> Satan will be definitely strong enemy, but I doubt final boss.
> 
> Also, since when Barragan's ability is some kind of absolute defense? It's just aging/rotting shit. Zeus could move while reduced to fucking skeleton.



Oh, i didn't know GoHS had the naver spoilers as well. That's cool where did you find them?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Kali's husband Shiva appears as well. I mean we already went full Shin Megami Tensei so we might as well add him


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 8, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Also, since when Barragan's ability is some kind of absolute defense? It's just aging/rotting shit. Zeus could move while reduced to fucking skeleton.



Barragan couldn't even block Soi Fon's Bankai fully. Literally a punch or sword swing from a mid tier destroys him.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 8, 2016)

>Not having Drivell on SI

You guys...


----------



## Divell (Oct 8, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Clearly you didn't read my post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly you are not reading. I'm not even saying whether Bleach can win or not. I'm saying they can't kill Gerard, they can't tank a attack that transform anything it touch in a bomb, and unless they don't age, they will become dust by Respira. Is what i'm saying, no matter how strong they are, or how fucking above they are, if they kill Gerard all they do is make him stronger. If they can't hit directly and put Barragan down for good, then they won't be able to defeat Barragan, and if they aren't immune to something like transmutation, they die by her hand. And the same can be said by Lille, who also ignores durability. Have they also resisted solar lv temperatures? Or zero absolute? Or Shunsui's Bankai that basically makes the rules of the battles in the fly. Or Ichibei that literally takes away their powers, and can make them into ants. They are stronger?, yes, they are faster? maybe, can they kill without getting killed? No. Can they beat Bleach in a one-sided beatdown as you are trying to imply? No.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 8, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Barragan couldn't even block Soi Fon's Bankai fully. Literally a punch or sword swing from a mid tier destroys him.


Is not the same, the bankai exploded right on his face and he couldn't react in time, but the first time, he did it.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 8, 2016)

But he can react to attacks that cover whole planets are wielded by immortam beings who are ftl and who could kill the whole verse before anyone can process a thought?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> Clearly you are not reading. I'm not even saying whether Bleach can win or not. I'm saying they can't kill Gerard, they can't tank a attack that transform anything it touch in a bomb, and unless they don't age, they will become dust by Respira. Is what i'm saying, no matter how strong they are, or how fucking above they are, if they kill Gerard all they do is make him stronger. If they can't hit directly and put Barragan down for good, then they won't be able to defeat Barragan, and if they aren't immune to something like transmutation, they die by her hand. And the same can be said by Lille, who also ignores durability. Have they also resisted solar lv temperatures? Or zero absolute? Or Shunsui's Bankai that basically makes the rules of the battles in the fly. Or Ichibei that literally takes away their powers, and can make them into ants. They are stronger?, yes, they are faster? maybe, can they kill without getting killed? No. Can they beat Bleach in a one-sided beatdown as you are trying to imply? No.


Ahh Nlf Show me feat of Gerard surviving planet level attack if not shut up.
Barragan gets killed the city level missle fucked him up no matter what you say. 
The rest get speed blitz before they can process a thought case closed.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 8, 2016)

Qnd yes they stomo them and i have the tiniest of impression you are abusing hax to no limits fallacy and back times infinity


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 8, 2016)

yujiro said:


> But he can react to attacks that cover whole planets are wielded by immortam beings who are ftl and who could kill the whole verse before anyone can process a thought?


In short no bleach caps out at mhs+ while Goh anybody worth a damn is massively FTL so once again bleach gets there heads kicked off.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> Clearly you are not reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boomy (Oct 8, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Wait what spoilers?





Freddie Mercury said:


> Oh, i didn't know GoHS had the naver spoilers as well. That's cool where did you find them?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


On namu wiki. It can be trusted, because I read there about Gods appearing FAR earlier than chapters with them were translated. Same with Daewi getting King's power, etc.

Yeah,

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiva appearing



would be great. 

And another spoiler, apparently R

*Spoiler*: __ 



will absorb Zeus body. Fucker is really greedy.





Divell said:


> Is not the same, the bankai exploded right on his face and he couldn't react in time, but the first time, he did it.


You just shoot your own foot. If he needs to age something before it comes near his body then his ability obviously has a limits. 

But really, why the fuck does this discussion even exist? You're literally claiming that Bleach can contend with verse comparable to Saiyan Saga DB.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 8, 2016)

Boomy said:


> But really, why the fuck does this discussion even exist? You're literally claiming that Bleach can contend with verse comparable to Saiyan Saga DB.



More like Namek/Android Saga. TGoHS and Toriko have both grown so much in power that i don't see anything from the Saiyan saga being a threat to the verses anymore.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 8, 2016)

Forget about saiyan saga db he might argue for bleach against whis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 8, 2016)

Boomy said:


> On namu wiki. It can be trusted, because I read there about Gods appearing FAR earlier than chapters with them were translated. Same with Daewi getting King's power, etc.
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> ...


Just one problem, I'm saying they can't ignore their haxes like you are claiming. And yeah, barragan has limits, like any haxed character is called physical abilities. But tell me how is a punch going to touch Barragan when they slow down to completely stop before he is touched? And Saiyan Saga stopped being important for the HST long ago considering their haxes.


----------



## Divell (Oct 8, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Forget about saiyan saga db he might argue for bleach against whis


Equalise speed and most haxed characters can fight him.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> Just one problem, I'm saying they can't ignore their haxes like you are claiming. And yeah, barragan has limits, like any haxed character is called physical abilities. But tell me how is a punch going to touch Barragan when they slow down to completely stop before he is touched? And Saiyan Saga stopped being important for the HST long ago considering their haxes.


Wat? Barragan at best could slow down characters at the level of that chinese bitch (whatever her name was).
TGoHS characters are FTL. Barragan is going to have his brain punched out.

*Spoiler*: __ 



If he had any brain, Yohoho! * ♪*


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 8, 2016)

Bleach characters having brains

Nice meme

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> Just one problem, I'm saying they can't ignore their haxes like you are claiming. And yeah, barragan has limits, like any haxed character is called physical abilities. But tell me how is a punch going to touch Barragan when they slow down to completely stop before he is touched? And Saiyan Saga stopped being important for the HST long ago considering their haxes.



Because Respira has no feats of cancelling out FTL attacks, nor does Gerard of surviving planet level attacks. Hax abilities have limits like everything else.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 8, 2016)

Bleach can suck brains of its readers. 

Explains Divell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 8, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Wat? Barragan at best could slow down characters at the level of that chinese bitch (whatever her name was).
> TGoHS characters are FTL. Barragan is going to have his brain punched out.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


no, he completely stopped her in place, unless you also claim TGoHS can move even with time stopped.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice t--no wait, can't even give you that




She mentions that movements are slowing down, not completely stopping. And Barragan ability revolves around aging shit, if he could stop it then his aspect of "death/old age" wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 8, 2016)

Why the fuck are you guys indulging Divell


----------



## Boomy (Oct 8, 2016)

I don't even know who he is. I was absent for a long time 
But just few of his posts told me everything.


----------



## BreakFlame (Oct 8, 2016)

Regicide said:


> Why the fuck are you guys indulging Divell



They're bored. It will pass.

At least he's better than ton.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 8, 2016)

Divell said:


> Just one problem, I'm saying they can't ignore their haxes like you are claiming. And yeah, barragan has limits, like any haxed character is called physical abilities. But tell me how is a punch going to touch Barragan when they slow down to completely stop before he is touched? And Saiyan Saga stopped being important for the HST long ago considering their haxes.


Lol at Saiyan saga not being a threat to the hst raditz and Co still buttfucks 98% of the hst with the exception of the god tiers like kaguya but let's keep it on topic goh still shit stomped bleach


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 8, 2016)

Regicide said:


> Why the fuck are you guys indulging Divell


Boredoms a bitch mate


----------



## Divell (Oct 8, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Lol at Saiyan saga not being a threat to the hst raditz and Co still buttfucks 98% of the hst with the exception of the god tiers like kaguya but let's keep it on topic goh still shit stomped bleach


Congrats, you didn't read the hax part. I guess Radits can kill Gerard, whose power is essentially any damage received, only makes him stronger, has been killed various times, and still comes back. I guess they can bypass Law's hax, Kakashi's Kamui, Shunsui's Bankai, etc, etc, etc. Dude, don't even mention me again, if you are going to make this type of answers.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 8, 2016)

Don't see how boredom qualifies as an excuse for exacerbating autism


----------



## Regicide (Oct 8, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Boredoms a bitch mate


I doubt there aren't better means of alleviating that


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 8, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Don't see how boredom qualifies as an excuse for exacerbating autism


Meh


Regicide said:


> I doubt there aren't better means of alleviating that


True.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 10, 2016)

....this guy here needs a private lesson about no limits fallacy

If the living tribunal hits gerwrd with his most powerful attack gerard will just regenerwte wnd if it hits hjs sword living tribunal will die.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 10, 2016)

Divell said:


> No feats doesn't mean you can't use your brain. Gerard's main power is if he gets harm or even die, he regenerates/revives and has a boost equivalent to the damage he received. His sword, if is broken by the enemy the damage is transferred to them. Use your brain, how are they going to kill him and survive his sword, speed and power isn't enough to ignore hax.


Ahhh seems like the term nlf hadn't quite reach thick fuck of a skull of yours as Freddie mentioned they could either either absorb him or seal him shit they could just throw his ass into space for lulz and speed and power Sure as fuck can unless some bs involved going by your dumbass logic galactus,thanos,silver surfer,etc can't do anything to Gerard even tho they sure as fuck can.
Use your brain ya dupe.


----------



## Divell (Oct 10, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Ahhh seems like the term nlf hadn't quite reach thick fuck of a skull of yours as Freddie mentioned they could either either absorb him or seal him shit they could just throw his ass into space for lulz and speed and power Sure as fuck can unless some bs involved going by your dumbass logic galactus,thanos,silver surfer,etc can't do anything to Gerard even tho they sure as fuck can.
> Use your brain ya dupe.


But they wouldn't kill him by punching in any direction. Is my point.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 10, 2016)

Han daewi destroys everyone put together slpry for sayign it but just to see his power im reading goh


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 10, 2016)

Just WTF is this GOH


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 10, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Just WTF is this GOH


Korean manwha check out its pretty good it's on webtoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 10, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Korean manwha check out its pretty good it's on webtoon.


Man just read the first chapter, for a webcomic it's really interesting.
Will check out more thnks for the recommendation


----------



## Toaa (Oct 10, 2016)

Try it its good


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 10, 2016)

Everyone who started reading GOH because of this thread.. You're fucking welcome

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 11, 2016)

.... caught up and realized how fucking fucked bleach is gonna be also i would like to ask almighty divell how can gerard regenerate from nothing or from what daewi will do to him or any god or bishop


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 11, 2016)

This series was large island level at the very first chapter 
LOL Bleach


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 11, 2016)

the feat is practically around continental range too, probably higher.. considering the attacker is from Korea while the damage happened somewhere in U.S. Territory.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 11, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> the feat is practically around continental range too, probably higher.. considering the attacker is from Korea while the damage happened somewhere in U.S. Territory.


BRUH


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 11, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> This series was large island level at the very first chapter
> LOL Bleach


Guy who did this is actually low Tier. High tiers can do:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 11, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> King have control over gravity, friction, weak nuclear force (can break your atoms), strong nuclear force (can create mini suns) and some other powers. He is also one of the hugest hits as a villian IMO, not going to spoiler his personality to you, but he is cool.


This series has been hype so far I just hope it's plot and characters doesn't get squished under the rubble of a busted planet.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 11, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> This series has been hype so far I just hope it's plot and characters doesn't get squished under the rubble of a busted planet.


Their version of Zeus:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Acts as his mythological version for once, instead of wise good old dude.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 11, 2016)

Well....zeus aint that bad wure he is an ass but ...not that much if you are on his good side on his bad side yoi end up like herpaestus


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 11, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> Guy who did this is actually low Tier. High tiers can do:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Park Mu-Bong is far from low tier. But yeah the island crushing feat is literal dog shit compared to the top tiers.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 11, 2016)

The gods from the first realm shouod all be planet busters?


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Oct 11, 2016)

Well it makes sense to hate Bleach after that ending.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 11, 2016)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Well it makes sense to hate Bleach after that ending.


I think you mean after like the first 50 chaps famalasalama


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 11, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Park Mu-Bong is far from low tier. But yeah the island crushing feat is literal dog shit compared to the top tiers.


How is he not a low tier? Other member of six were able to dance with Zeus for a short while, Park lost to Beelzebub instantly and was not able to get up.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 11, 2016)

How do you know Beelzebub isnt stronger than zeus......


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 11, 2016)

Kurou said:


> How do you know Beelzebub isnt stronger than zeus......


They all equal, otherwise they would have single ruler.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 11, 2016)

Conjecture

There isnt any evidence of that anywhere


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 11, 2016)

666 Satan was the only one who has hinted to be the ruler of the 1st realm and who defeated Beelzebub IIRC

also fucking L O L at Mu Bong being a fucking low tier. members of the 6 are at least mid to high tier bro. Bishops are lower end top tier or the highest dudes in high tier and any member of the 6 can give them a damn good fight


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 11, 2016)

Get it right guys His name is Mu Jin.

MU JIN


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 11, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> Get it right guys His name is Mu Bong.
> 
> MU BONG


----------



## Kurou (Oct 11, 2016)

MU *BONG*


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 14, 2016)

Current Haetae clears


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 14, 2016)

Yup he really does


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Current Haetae clears


doge op


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 14, 2016)

Man Komamura would actually see how a real doge fights.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 14, 2016)

Lmfao poor Komamura, I thought his little transformation would have had a bigger impact, he was barely even a footnote

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 14, 2016)

Bleach get solo'ed by planet level pet


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 14, 2016)

Now we know why Mori Jin was terrified of it


----------



## Toaa (Oct 15, 2016)

...just saw the ch...well done goh well done


----------



## Kurou (Oct 15, 2016)

Blαck said:


> Without a strawhat?!




His real name is Han D. ae Wi


The strawhat is in his soul

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 15, 2016)

...will jin mo ri ever come back


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2016)

Honestly who gives a fuck if he comes back. The series always treated the main characters as a trifecta. Chareok was Mori's time to shine. Now it's Daewi's. I expect the next arc to have Mira become just as powerful as them.

Final battle will be
Ultio vs Mori
Daewi vs Satan
Mira vs probably one of the Gods Ultio is about to summon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well from what I can grasp currently.... He might become the Final Villain or He will be the Boss they need to face before the Final Villain.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Jade emperor is suppose to be wukong's last enemy in this story. And Han Dae Wi is the Reincarnation of the Jade emperor currently part of the main cast. the Clone is basically already part of the main Cast, so he might take over Jin mori as the main consciousness or will need to face him to be a true separate entity. Because there would be no point in using him if the author is just going to throw him away at this point. So basically they need to have a confrontation with Jin Mori... which would put him either as a final Villain for Dai wi's story closure and for the clone, or the Boss before the FV for the same reason.... 




Basically the only way he can comeback is for the author to throw away the whole plot of the story before he disappeared.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2016)

You're forgetting that Ultio also took the title of Jade Emperor and remember, he was the Judge that recruited Mori in the first place and gave him his first loss. So it should go without saying that they're destined to have a rematch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 15, 2016)

Cant he just come back because jade emperor didnt seem to antagonize much and its not like taking jade emperors power changed han dae wis personality


The big question is what will happen to mori hui.maybe he will be killed?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 15, 2016)

~Avant~ said:


> So it should go without saying that they're destined to have a rematch.



 Depend on how the author will handle Jin Mori's clone...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2016)

Mori Hui is literally only a torso right now. He's about to die. That much was foreshadowed just before the arc began.


----------



## Jag77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I noticed this thread was 4 pages long and came to see what idiot was actually trying to argue for Bleach here. 

Turns out this thread was the complete opposite. 
Bless all your souls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 15, 2016)

...even if i dont want mori hui to die 


He finished his mission its time for the original to come and kill the gods


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 29, 2016)

So Bongchim points in their general direction, who survives?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 29, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> So Bongchim points in their general direction, who survives?



Who is bonghim ?new chapter?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 29, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Who is bonghim ?new chapter?


The old acupuncture guy that's back with Taejin Jin, but ya he was in the new chap.


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure he has to actually touch you for the acupuncture to work. Unless he got a new powerup.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 29, 2016)

The old one handed dude with the beard?


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 29, 2016)

One of the six, who Mu  ji- BONG  Park had chained in the dungeon for the divine pellet training.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 29, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> I'm pretty sure he has to actually touch you for the acupuncture to work. Unless he got a new powerup.


Probably, the distance at the end of last chap threw me off.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 29, 2016)

So yu mira is the weakest?


----------



## Araragi (Oct 29, 2016)

don't play yourself, the 6 are all fodder


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 29, 2016)

No they're not lol. They're above the commissioners who are above fodder.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 29, 2016)

That doesnt make them not fodder

Theyre just strong fodder


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 30, 2016)

Kurou said:


> That doesnt make them not fodder
> 
> Theyre just strong fodder


i dont think high tiers to possible top tiers are qualified as "fodder"


----------



## EternalRage (Oct 30, 2016)

None of the six can take down a bishop 

The six have been fodderised every time


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 30, 2016)

You're essentially saying non god tiers are fodder.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 30, 2016)

Did the old dude take an upgrade?also was jin tae jin always that strong?though they did say he had enougj power to become a god


----------



## Kurou (Oct 30, 2016)

Noooot really?

Its more about the fact that in the grand scheme of things the six have been far less imoressive than youd have thought and at this late stage compared to the people in the higher tiers theyre pretty useless, which on the current battlefield makes them fodder


----------



## Toaa (Oct 30, 2016)

Though they could barely take the stone of jin mo ri exploding


----------



## Id (Oct 30, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Did the old dude take an upgrade?also was jin tae jin always that strong?though they did say he had enougj power to become a god


The Taboo was lifted. If you recall when the Taboo was active it nerfed human attacks on heavily bodies (Gods and Angels).


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 30, 2016)

EternalRage said:


> None of the six can take down a bishop
> 
> The six have been fodderised every time


One of the executives nearly took down a Bishop, and the homeless association dude cut Zeus and put up a better fight against him than the Moe Bishop girl

Also IIRC Tae Jin is a god tier without the taboo holding him back


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 30, 2016)

Dae Wi apparently can do this:

*Spoiler*: __ 







He might win.


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 30, 2016)

The god tiers are planetary.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 30, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >might             .


Yhwach can simply take away all his powers with Almighty.
But then Dae Wi will be left with his stats only:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sablés (Oct 30, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> i dont think high tiers to possible top tiers are qualified as "fodder"


They can be...easily.

It all depends on the current setting compared to the previous.

Prime examples are DB and Toriko. The former, pretty much everyone except God-Tiers are fodder and the entire series is centered on that tier.

Toriko's definition of fodder is more literal. There are countless unnamed GW beasts that are high-tier but still fodder as they're completely inconsequential in the grand scheme of things and soon after they were introduced, weren't relevant anymore.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 30, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> Yhwach can simply take away all his powers with Almighty.
> But then Dae Wi will be left with his stats only:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That falls under the NLF category.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 30, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> That falls under the NLF category.


How? Dae Wi can punch someone to moon, he did this feat after all and Satan is strong enough to grab 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jupiter and later sun and throw at Earth anyway. 



I don't see how moon punch in NLF.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 30, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> How? Dae Wi can punch someone to moon, he did this feat after all and Satan is strong enough to grab
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I was referring to Juha taking his powers.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 30, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> I was referring to Juha taking his powers.


That's part of his powerset and nobody in G.O.H. showed ability to resist similar powers without special magic protection.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 30, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> That's part of his powerset and nobody in G.O.H. showed ability to resist similar powers without special magic protection.


Juha hasn't been shown to steal powers from people stronger than him.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 30, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> Juha hasn't been shown to steal powers from people stronger than him.


Why would he need to show it here? Nobody in G.O.H. showed any resistance to such powers to begin with.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 30, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> Why would he need to show it here? Nobody in G.O.H. showed any resistance to such powers to begin with.



Ichibe resisted it with Brute strength.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 30, 2016)

Yo fams hook me up with those dank spoiler pics sources.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 30, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Yo fams hook me up with those dank spoiler pics sources.


I found them all on comicvine. Some guy posts some raws, can't really direct you to the site itself.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 30, 2016)

Pandora couldnt seal The King's powers without her Sovereignty ability, which lets her warp reality within an area of her choosing and makes her the god of that area. It took the fucking Holy Grail, one of the strongest artifacts in verse, to seal his powers temporarily


----------



## Esdese (Oct 31, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> I found them all on comicvine. Some guy posts some raws, can't really direct you to the site itself.


Just link the page?


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 31, 2016)

Esdese said:


> Just link the page?




look like someone just trow moon to earth

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Esdese (Oct 31, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> look like someone just trow moon to earth



oh boy thank you those 3 chaps to come were a fun read


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

the rape is far worst than what we had expected...


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Han drops the moon false

He fucking drops mars

Was mars always that big?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 31, 2016)

>People are shocked when we saw Old King toss two planets

We told you guys this was a stomp thread. Why is this still open?


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 31, 2016)

Esdese said:


> Just link the page?


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >People are shocked when we saw Old King toss two planets
> 
> We told you guys this was a stomp thread. Why is this still open?


Because we actually see a planet compared to ewrth and it was huge

The planets king throwed had no way indicative of their size they might have had the size of an asteroid.

But han dae wi throwed a known planet and current han dae wi is prob not as good as the king that faced the jin mo ri because kings power werent deteriorating as quickly


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 31, 2016)

How much DC to throw Mars to Earth? Assuming time frame was 5 minute.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

....wait until the chapter. it might be instantly


ho11ow said:


> How much DC to throw Mars to Earth? Assuming time frame was 5 minute


----------



## Demon Eyes Mido (Oct 31, 2016)

There was also another planet thrown after Mars that destroyed it and was ridiculously larger than earth . Idk what planet it was tho.


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 31, 2016)

Demon Eyes Mido said:


> There was also another planet thrown after Mars that destroyed it and was ridiculously larger than earth . Idk what planet it was tho.


Don't  tell me its Jupiter
Star level Han Dae-wi incoming


----------



## Demon Eyes Mido (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 31, 2016)

Better get them calcs ready boys.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

....sry guys i thought that was mars


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 31, 2016)

@Divell how do bleachers deal with planets getting thrown at them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sablés (Oct 31, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> @Divell how do bleachers deal with planets getting thrown at them


Put em with the rest of the laundry.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 31, 2016)

Satan can apparently

*Spoiler*: __ 



copy all techniques/abilities by reading minds...doesn't even have to see it.


----------



## tunaguy (Oct 31, 2016)

Bleach already has a lot of people mocking the darn series is this spite thread really necessary


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 31, 2016)

Demon Eyes Mido said:


>



Jesus fucking christ that looks almost the size of the Toriko planet


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks roughly 4 or maybe 5  times bigger than Earth.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 31, 2016)

The first panel looks a hell of a lot bigger than just 4 times.

And crazy thing is we don't even see the full size of the planet on both scans


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 31, 2016)

The angle in the first scan could be misleading. It looks further away from Earth while the planet itself is close to our point of view which would make it look bigger.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 31, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Jesus fucking christ that looks almost the size of the Toriko planet


This is Jupiter. Author just shit at showing true scale.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 31, 2016)

Ugh

Thats fucking jupiter


The shit is so big you could literally fit 1000 earths into it


----------



## Kurou (Oct 31, 2016)

At @yujiro 


The first planet was Mars


The second planet is Jupiter


----------



## Kurou (Oct 31, 2016)

He touches fucking Neptune and imma have hands with the author


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kurou said:


> At @yujiro
> 
> 
> The first planet was Mars
> ...


Is it possible to calc how strong 666th son of Satan that he can grab them and throw?


----------



## Kurou (Oct 31, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Ofc he will.
> 
> Now that I said it it will happen, I consistently make the worst predictions on purpose in NNT breads to trigger Yak and they always happen.



Hail to the King


----------



## Kurou (Oct 31, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> Is it possible to calc how strong 666th son of Satan that he can grab them and throw?



Yes


Pleasestopfuckingupoursolarsystem level+


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kurou said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Pleasestopfuckingupoursolarsystem level+


And he still only playing so far.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 31, 2016)

Sephiroth and 666 Satan must be related

white haired bishies that love to fuck up planets in the solar system


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 31, 2016)

Kurou said:


> Hail to the King


Now we need to see if Hui is gonna fight more or get done in by Ox and little cuckboi. I want to see how far limbless Hui would get in Bleach.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 31, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Sephiroth and 666 Satan must be related
> 
> white haired bishies that love to fuck up planets in the solar system


I honestly like Satan's style more. Sephiroth should heed the advice and stop taking his time when it comes to destruction.


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 31, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Now we need to see if Hui is gonna fight more or get done in by Ox and little cuckboi. I want to see how far limbless Hui would get in Bleach.


Limbless Hui still have original yeui, than mean he also planet level


----------



## Boomy (Oct 31, 2016)

And it seems (at least what I got from spoilers and thus language barrier) that Michael is comparable to Satan. Those two are pretty much above other Gods.


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 31, 2016)

Just Wait. Han is going to one up him by throwing the sun.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Did han cal down jupiter or satan?
Isnt jupiter much larger than toriko earth?


----------



## Kurou (Oct 31, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Now we need to see if Hui is gonna fight more or get done in by Ox and little cuckboi. I want to see how far limbless Hui would get in Bleach.




Id make a joke about a 1 legged man in an ass kicking contest  but Hui would still win


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 31, 2016)

Holy shit. Things have really escalated to say the least.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

...so han dae wi is easily in the solar system range?or star at least

I dont thing our sun would be good if jupiter fell on it with relativistic speed


----------



## EternalRage (Oct 31, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> How much DC to throw Mars to Earth? Assuming time frame was 5 minute.


Mars mass = 6.39e23 kg

distance from mars to earth = 54600000000 meters

speed if distance is crossed in 5 mins: 182000000 m / s

1/2 x 6.39e23 x 182000000^2

KE = 1.0583118e+40 joules or 2.52942591 tenatons

which is *small star level*


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Now what about jupiter?


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 31, 2016)

EternalRage said:


> Mars mass = 6.39e23 kg
> 
> distance from mars to earth = 54600000000 meters
> 
> ...


Now replace the calc for mars with Jupiter


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 31, 2016)

Predicting incoming SS level calc.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Hype intensifies


----------



## EternalRage (Oct 31, 2016)

588000000000 meters is the distance from earth to jupiter

speed to cross that distance in 5 mins: 6 times the speed of light

You can't use KE when the speed goes past light speed

if I use the maximum speed 0.99 times the speed of light

the result is 1.03900e45 joules or 248.32696 foe

which is* solar system level*

 this is a low end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Goh entered solsr system lv keep the upgrades coming


Imagine if satan used some dozen seconds which is prob more real


Noone will mention how fucked up bleach is?


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice

Btw, who do the feat, Satan or Han?


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 31, 2016)

Mah Herald Level GoH 

Bleach so fucked


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> Nice
> 
> Btw, who do the feat, Satan or Han?


Thing it was satan but i remember seeing michael trying to push it . Maybe so as not to destroy the planet?


----------



## Kurou (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> ...so han dae wi is easily in the solar system range?or star at least
> 
> I dont thing our sun would be good if jupiter fell on it with relativistic speed




It wouldnt do anything really


The Sun is still far more massive than Jupiter. Itd be like throwing a pebble into the ocean


----------



## BreakFlame (Oct 31, 2016)

GoH has been edging at the planetary divide for too long. Welcome to the big leagues. It's about damn time.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Kurou said:


> It wouldnt do anything really
> 
> 
> The Sun is still far more massive than Jupiter. Itd be like throwing a pebble into the ocean


Really so even at that speed it still wouldnt do shit to the sun?

By the way didnt king create a mini sun?


----------



## Kurou (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Really so even at that speed it still wouldnt do shit to the sun?
> 
> By the way didnt king create a mini sun?



To put it in perspective



remember when I said you could fit 1000 earths into Jupiter? You can fit 1000 jupiters into the sun

and yeah a mini star


but only in name. itd have to be much larger to be an actual star


----------



## Boomy (Oct 31, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> Btw, who do the feat, Satan or Han?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Daewi attacted Mars, Satan copied this technique (Throwing Planet) and attracted Jupiter.

Satan is broken mofo. Not only he can instantly copy abililties by reading minds, but it seems he can use them to a much higher degree.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Kurou said:


> To put it in perspective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though due to him manipulating fundamentwl forces it had the same principle as a star though in a small size


----------



## howdy01 (Oct 31, 2016)

screw u plebs, galaxy lvl gremmy solos


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 31, 2016)

pls he has nothing on Multi-Omniversal+ Yhwach.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 31, 2016)

Apparently biblical God is going to show up at some point, so prepare for possible galaxy level shit


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Universal...

I actually thought he was that bald thing


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 31, 2016)

He's supposed to show up with a Hindu female God. I'm guessing Kali, so it's not the Unknown. It'd be pretty embarrassing for Haetae to be the one who brought down fucking God


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 31, 2016)

~Avant~ said:


> He's supposed to show up with a Hindu female God. I'm guessing Kali, so it's not the Unknown. It'd be pretty embarrassing for Haetae to be the one who brought down fucking God


universe level Design in Seoul


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Oct 31, 2016)

EternalRage said:


> 588000000000 meters is the distance from earth to jupiter
> 
> speed to cross that distance in 5 mins: 6 times the speed of light
> 
> ...


0.99 c is arbitrary just calc the energy needed to overcome Jupiter's orbital energy 

I'll keep pushing this until people start using it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Nov 1, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> @Divell how do bleachers deal with planets getting thrown at them


IDK, how will a planet touch a untangable being, or kill Gerard for good.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 1, 2016)

Divell said:


> IDK, how will a planet touch a untangable being, or *kill Gerard for good*.


I'd guess we cap his ability at its best showing so dropping a planet on his ass should do


----------



## Divell (Nov 1, 2016)

Blαck said:


> I'd guess we cap his ability at its best showing so dropping a planet on his ass should do


But that would be stupid considering what he shown and what is explained is that no matter what is thrown to him, he revives. And again, what about Lille.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 1, 2016)

Divell said:


> But that would be stupid considering what he shown and what is explained is that no matter what is thrown to him, he revives. And again, what about Lille.



No this prevents NLF, so in your opinion if Galactus or someone blew up the planet he was on he'd be back in a jiffy?

As for Lillie since he is truly intangible it would take someone with feats of hitting someone with abilities to actually harm him.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Nov 1, 2016)

Havent GoH characters dealt with intangible shit beofre


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Havent GoH characters dealt with intangible shit beofre


pandora, holy grail are more than enough.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Nov 1, 2016)

What's the speed difference here? Does GoH have resistance/counters to spatial and conceptual attacks?

Because Ichibei, Lille and Yhwach are a broken-as-fuck team.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 1, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> What's the speed difference here? Does GoH have resistance/counters to spatial and conceptual attacks?
> 
> Because Ichibei, Lille and Yhwach are a broken-as-fuck team.


Top and godtiers are massively ftl so bleach ain't touching them plus Pandora can seal all there abilities so yeah stomp thread a stomp.


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 1, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> What's the speed difference here? Does GoH have resistance/counters to spatial and conceptual attacks?
> 
> Because Ichibei, Lille and Yhwach are a broken-as-fuck team.


3-4 digit ftl vs 3-4 digit mach, you can guess where this would go.
also many GOH chars that could out broken yhwach, lille, and Ichibe. 1 can reality warp at planetary range, 1 can control 4 fundamental force(gavity, electromagnetic, strong force, weak force), sealing teachnique, dimensional bfr, etc etc


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 1, 2016)

Bleach vs MFTL SS level guys with better hax. Gee I wonder who wins?


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Nov 1, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Top and godtiers are massively ftl so bleach ain't touching them plus Pandora can seal all there abilities so yeah stomp thread a stomp.





ho11ow said:


> 3-4 digit ftl vs 3-4 digit mach, you can guess where this would go.
> also many GOH chars that could out broken yhwach, lille, and Ichibe. 1 can reality warp at planetary range, 1 can control 4 fundamental force(gavity, electromagnetic, strong force, weak force), sealing teachnique, dimensional bfr, etc etc



What has Bleach done to deserve this degree of rape?


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 1, 2016)

Why isn't this thread locked yet?


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 1, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> What has Bleach done to deserve this degree of rape?



It's been used as public wanking material ever since Ywach showed up. 

Though hating Bleach for that is kind of victim blaming.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> What has Bleach done to deserve this degree of rape?


Yamma could learn from Daewi


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 1, 2016)

To be fair, this thread was made before shit got really out of control


----------



## Revan Reborn (Nov 2, 2016)

~Avant~ said:


> To be fair, this thread was made before shit got really out of control


Did it escalate like Magi? well not to Magi's extent obviously.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 2, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> Did it escalate like Magi? well not to Magi's extent obviously.




No we just got a feat from one of the side main or main side character. whatever you want to call Mori hui, Dae Wi and Mira.

the original planetary feat was from the enemy Jin Mori was fighting.

Not from any of the Main character that was relevant to the next arc of that fight, now we have the feat coming from Dae wi. One of the 3 main character of the series.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Nov 2, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> No we just got a feat from one of the side main or main side character. whatever you want to call Mori hui, Dae Wi and Mira.
> 
> the original planetary feat was from the enemy Jin Mori was fighting.
> 
> Not from any of the Main character that was relevant to the next arc of that fight, now we have the feat coming from Dae wi. One of the 3 main character of the series.



I see, thanks.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 2, 2016)

~Avant~ said:


> To be fair, this thread was made before shit got really out of control



To be fair

It was always a spite thread

And anyone who argued otherwise is retarded


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 2, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> It was always a spite thread
> 
> And anyone who argured otherwise is retarded



this.

 The new pages from the raw just elevated the rape higher than what it should have been, but it has been a rape match since the beginning.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2016)

Well it's been entertaining nonetheless. You're welcome, you ingrates.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Dec 17, 2016)

Mori fucking blackened the sun or some shit


----------



## BambiGOW (Dec 17, 2016)

He destroyed it with his majestic kick


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 18, 2016)

I couldn't believe what I was seeing


----------



## ho11ow (Dec 18, 2016)

How the fuck the 9 brothers lose in the previous war if Mo-Ri alone already this strong


----------



## ho11ow (Dec 18, 2016)

Btw, is satan just use kaioken 250,000 times?


----------



## BreakFlame (Dec 18, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> How the fuck the 9 brothers lose in the previous war if Mo-Ri alone already this strong



Because he wasn't, I think.

From the way I read it, Mo-Ri didn't know shit about martial arts before his grandpa taught him, and that experience along with the various techniques he keeps using are boosting him exponentially.


----------



## ho11ow (Dec 18, 2016)

^He just got massive boost after count down to zero, seem like he release his true power from gourd. Not too relate to martial art


----------



## BreakFlame (Dec 18, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> ^He just got massive boost after count down to zero, seem like he release his true power from gourd. Not too relate to martial art



Yeah, but he would have had that power back when he got his ass kicked in the other war. The fact that it's now such a game changer implies his base form at least has gotten much stronger.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2016)

It's been made a point Martial arts can challenge the gods.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2016)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> 0.99 c is arbitrary *just calc the energy needed to overcome Jupiter's orbital energy *


You'd need a bit more than that, but it'd be part of the steps yeah.


----------

